# BACK for State Fair Very proud



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I just wanted to say I will not be here for a bit. We are loading in a few minutes to head for the State Fair. I can not believe this is the last show of the year :tears: We were going to go to Oregon's fall fiber fest but I do not trust my truck to go that far, and the Texas State fair dropped their show. So bummer this is it for the year.
Be back in a few days.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Leaving for State Fair*

Have a great time Lori ........and good luck..at the show..... :thumbup:

I am sorry..... it is the last one...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Leaving for State Fair*

I know the feeling about the last show of the season -- ours was done back in August.

GO and break a leg (not literally), have fun.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Leaving for State Fair*

Good Luck at the fair and safe travels!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW what a weekend. The show was very long, and very tiring. It started at 9:00 and we finished at 6:15. YEP it was long.

My daughter was Grand champion showman, for the 6th year in a row. :leap: and this was her last year because she ages out.  
I really do not remember how all the goats did, but I do know 

Johnny my baby buck took 2nd out of 19.
Isabel took 2nd out of 19
Maddy was dismissed, same class as Isabel
Gracie too 2nd out of 22, This is the one I just got back 
Anna Belle, I think she was dismissed
Night took like3rd out of 26
Precious I do not remember, I thing she placed like 6th out of the same class as Night
Monica was 1st out of 26,
Hope was in the same class as Monica and she was 3rd
Zyla was in the same class as Monica and she was 4th,
So that class out of 26 goats all three of my goats placed in the top 4. :leap: (1,3 and 4)
Penny Lane placed 1st. out of 14
We took 1st in Dam and daughter, 
We also took 1st is Produce of Dam.

So we ended up as premier Exhibitor AND premier Breeder. 

So for the third year in a row we have been named the top Cashmere goat farm in Colorado. :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!! That is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb: :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow great job!! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats ...that's great....... :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

At least you ended the year on a great note! Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*AWESOME!!!!!* :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks. I will have to post some pictures later but I have to get ready t deliver some goats to their new home.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats to you and your daughter


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That's WONDERFUL! Congrats!!! :stars: You guys definitely deserved it!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks. I am just so proud of my goats. It is really hard to get a cashmere goat that looks good but still gives you great fiber. It has taken years to learn what the right mix is for everything to work out.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Congratulations Lori! It's great that folks like you are keeping the fiber industry alive and viable. I hope better days are coming foe everyone involved in the caprine industry, Dairy, Fiber, and Meat (and pets too! :hug: ). Maybe with the formation of the AGF we goat breeders can gain more public awareness of our products and bring our industries into toe forefront. Thank you for showing your goats. :clap:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats all the way around-your goats, your daughter, and for your farm! :stars: :applaud: :hi5: :wahoo:


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Hurray you and your daughter. Is she getting ready to go on to college?


----------

